#   >     1 (, )
:     1           ?
     206 .

----------


## topalov

" "   .,   1 -      .
     .   .. ,    ..
     .   .         .
 -     ,         ,     .

----------

> " "   .,   1 -      .
>      .   .. ,    ..
>      .   .         .
>  -     ,         ,     .


   .     1,     "",              . 
   206   .
  -  ?

----------


## topalov

,         ,     / ,  ..

----------

> ,         ,     / ,  ..


,       .

----------


## topalov

> 


    .
 .
    -   ,     ?
  ?

----------


## VLDMR

> .


  1       ?
,   ,    ,     .      



> 1,     "",


  ""        ?  :Smilie: 






> 


   1 ,       ( ),   "__ "  :Smilie: .      1   - " ", "  ", " ".    , ,            . 
        ""    . 
         ,    ,         1.





> 


 -    ? 
..  
             (   )          "__ "         .     - ,    - ,    -    . 
 ?      __  . 

, ,      (   ),     ?

    -   ,      (),  -    () .         -  ,  , ,  "__"   .  :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ,       ( ),   "__ " .      1   - " ", "  ", " ".    , ,            . 
>         ""    . 
>          ,    ,         1.


  105    -    .    , , 105.      -  .     .          .




> ? ..  
>              (   )          "__ "         .     - ,    - ,    -    . 
>  ?      __  . 
> , ,      (   ),     ?
>     -   ,      (),  -    () .         -  ,  , ,  "__"   .


      .      .       .      ,     .     .

----------

,   .... ....  -,   ,        ,    .       ,      .  1  ,    . ,    - ,   .    ,   , ,   .       ""  1.

----------


## VLDMR

--.
   ,       .

   ,     -        (     ).



> 105    -


             1         ?          , . .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   , ,   ""       ,        ? 
     -         1.  .
    -  1    . ..       , , , . 

ps:            -    ,       ,     ..  ..      , .

----------

.....   ,  ,   .....
        ,   (     ,    )  ,  ,  ,     -     ,       , 105   .        .

----------

"" 1-   .   ,     ,    .    (Excel,    1,   ) ,    . 
,    1 ?    !       - .

----------

